# Squirrel Season Opener



## Squirrel_Hunter_Gray (May 5, 2006)

Hello Folks:

Just wanted to say how excited I am about squirrel season opening here in Virginia! It begins next Saturday 9/5 and my dogs and I are READY!!! Who else is gearing up for the season if yours hasn't opened yet? If your season is open, please post some pics!!!

Thanks,

-Marc


----------



## blowgunner62 (Nov 23, 2008)

Oh, yeah! It starts 9/5 for us here in Iowa, too. I'm planning to go out all day with my brother, my 10/22, and my air rifle.


----------



## blowgunner62 (Nov 23, 2008)

Only 12 hrs. to squirrel season!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!   :lol:


----------



## blowgunner62 (Nov 23, 2008)

As of 12:48 PM I have 2 squirrels in the refrigerator already! Going back out around 3:30.


----------



## spentwings (Apr 25, 2007)

Looking forward to the ND opener on the 12th!
Squirrel are great game animals. :beer: 
In all likelihood they're one of first things a hunter hunts as a young man, and the only thing he's still able to hunt as an old man.

Follow-up...beautiful weather for the opener here...had a great morning!


----------



## huntmichigan (Sep 21, 2009)

hey guys you are lucky,we don't get to go untill 9/15 here in michigan...nice job spentwing 4 for the pot..ummmm!i haven't had a chance to go yet,cause my wife had a knee replacement, so i been helping her mend...hope i get to go soon i ready,and hungry...you guys got ant good recipes for squirrel?i usualy cook the in the crock pot for a long time and make soup.....let me know....Mike


----------



## spentwings (Apr 25, 2007)

Hi Mike
I just quarter...coat in frying magic, brown on the stove using 1/2 lard...1/2 olive oil in the pan while seasoning to taste....bake in 325 oven for at least an hour.
Tastes a lot like pheasant,,,only better! :bartime:

Hope your spouse heals soon so you can get out.


----------

